# Firmware de modulo bluetooth hc-05



## fidelot35 (Jul 2, 2016)

Buenas tardes, tengo el modulo bluetooth hc_06 maestro, pero lo necesito como esclavo. Alguien me dice que podría hacer o una sugerencia. 
Lei que se puede cambiar el firmware con el hc_05 eso seria muy util.
Por favor es muy importante, agradezco de ante mano a los colaboradores.
Gracias. ]


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 2, 2016)

Según recuerdo, el HC-06 solo tenia modo Slave, por otra parte encontré en un blog información de como cambiar el firmware, pero necesitas una interfaz para programar el nuevo firmware, ahí emplea una LaunchPad Stellaris, curiosamente tengo 2 de esas así que podría probar esa parte, aunque el mio es un modulo HC-05 de por sí, la tentación de poder meterme con el firmware gana  incluso anda por ahí en google el del RN42 que es para volverlo HID


----------



## Mushito (Jul 18, 2017)

Hay una forma de hacer con Arduino, así no compras un estelaris


----------

